# Bolizian ram food???



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys. I just got my two Bolivian rams two days ago. I also got three ottos and a mystery snail. I'm wondering what is a good sinking pellet for my br. I need one thts reasonably priced. I have a footing sinking mix right now. The current may be to strong near top cause they won't go up there. They don't eat the sinking pits from what I see. But after leaving I'll come back in two hours and there's no food on the ground. 
And for the ottos and snail? Maybe some vegis? Lettuce or cucumber??


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Anybody??


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Bolivians from what I have seen from mine(even though still VERY new to my tank) and also read, are not much for eating from the surface.

I read sinking pellets cut up a bit is what they really like. These will work best IMHO because you got nothing but really bottom feeders!  So any sinking wafers should work. Or sinking anything. lol

Also, cichlid pellets, but you have to sink them before hand.

They are substrate feeders majority of the time. 

My GBR though... after eating about 40-50 Molly fry from the surface... goes back and forth between substrate and surface feeding.


----------



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

Most frozen foods work well too. Frozen bloodworms, cyclops, brine shrimp. It all sinks / floats below the surface and is a tasty meal for them. This is what I use for my GBRs.

Edit: most frozen foods can be had for $4-$5 a pack, which should last a few months. Just cut the frozen cubes into small bits - with only two you don't need much.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I feed my single Bolivian Ram Omega One African Cichlid Flakes. I take a small pinch and dip the pinch into the outflow of the hang on back filter so that the flakes don't float on the surface.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I should add that only feed him about three or four times a week and never more than once in a single day.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine get Ocean Nutrition Cichlid Vegi Pellets they seem to love them. They are a sinking pellet.

I've tried all sorts of other cichlid pellets but most of them float which is a pain and I need to squash them against the glass before they sink. Then the rams don't even eat them: the shrimp scurry off with them!

Other than that they get fed frozen blood worms which they seem to love more than anything, mysis shrimp, daphnia, general tropical pellets and flakes once soaked although they take these grudgingly.

They also really appreciate Tetrafin Gold Japan (sinking goldfish pellets) which they get on occasion, and the sinking algae wafers I get for the corys and shrimp are appreciated.

As long as it sinks of its own accord I find they usually eat it.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

They just pick up my food then spit it out. Then like 5 min later it's gone. I guess they eat it after it sits. 
I'm picking up some sinking foods in the morning. And some vegis for the snail and ottos.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

> They just pick up my food then spit it out. Then like 5 min later it's gone. I guess they eat it after it sits.


That's really common for new bolivians. They will eat about anything that is small and sinks. NLS makes really small sinking pellets and Hikari microwafers are also good.

Ed


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I got some omega sinking pellets. And hikari alergie wafers for my snail/ ottos. 
I put three green beans in this morning came back from school to see them obliterated. I'm asuming my snails and ottos love green beans


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Feed zucchini, cucumber, and romain to the snails and otos; they'll tear through that. i feed my rams NLS cichlid formula; it works like a charm  altho my tetras do steal some of it as well...


----------

